#ubuntu-classroom-es 2012-03-13
<ERUKIN> hola a todos
<ERUKIN> alguno tiene a ubuntu instalado en su pc
<ERUKIN> hay algioeen
#ubuntu-classroom-es 2012-03-17
<maduro_cali> hola
